# pieced vintage necktie pillows



## casusbelli (Jan 6, 2009)

here are the pillows I mentioned in a prior thread. There are only two, but two photos to show fronts and backs of each. 
the larger one on the left has 12 ties - older ?40's ties, mainly acetate fabric. the one on right has 10 ties, mainly polyester tapestry-type ties. I used an ?early '50's White sewing machine. 
But I'm done for now. I have to focus on the garden now. Maybe when it's too hot I'll come inside again in July or August 
sean


----------



## PonderosaQ (Jan 12, 2004)

Very cute and you did a nice job! Certainly something different and yet another thing that could be made as a memory of a deceased loved one.


----------



## bopeep (Apr 2, 2007)

Oh How Cute !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
I Love Them.....
Good way to remember someone...
bopeep


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

Those are wonderful!


----------



## casusbelli (Jan 6, 2009)

Thanks!
but I was mistaken. the bigger pillow did take 12 ties, but the smaller only took 8.


----------

